#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Software Engineering - A PRACTITIONER'S APPROACH, fifth edition, Roger S. Pressman

## krishsg153

Roger S. Pressman is an internationally recognized authority in software process
improvement and software engineering technologies. For over three decades, he has
worked as a software engineer, a manager, a professor, an author, and a consultant, focusing
on software engineering issues.

*Note:* Attachment has been removed due to copyright issue.





  Similar Threads: Roger Pressman's Software Enginnering 6th edition ebook Engineering Fundamentals First Edition by Roger L. Timings software engineering a practitioner's approach 6th edition ISBN:0072853182 Software engineering e.book pressman Software Engineering-Roger S.Pressman ebook

----------


## faadoo.nitika

Thread moved to Recycle Bin

Reason : We do not allow sharing of copyrighted content on the website

Please refrainfrom doing so in the future

----------


## pinkeshddave

great works .......................

----------


## jabo56

nice work hays off

----------

